# Meet..



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Ok so I don't venture in here much, I do own rabbits but there's only one with me at the moment.

I've been talking about how I missed my old hamsters lately. And god knows what possessed the OH but he took me out and we came home with this little fella. (No he's not from Pets at Home!)










Name suggestions?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hes lovely aimee, have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Awww what a sweetie  He looks like a Pringle or a Freddy(or any male name from Vampire Diaries or Twilight teehee)


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes gorgeous, I think he looks like a Charlie, no idea why though.


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I think his name is Bonio Spud. :lol:


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

LOL that's different


----------



## peter0 (Oct 4, 2011)

Very cute ham and i love his name


----------

